# Buckmark grip warning



## sbolling

I just purchase a 1995 buckmark with the wrap around the front wood grips and full length scope rail. I won't be able to pick it up until next Tuesday. I was reading the manual and it says to not remove the grips as they hold parts together, I have never heard of such a thing, what should I expect if I remove the grips, do parts fly out or what. I know people replace grips on buckmarks so I assume it isn't to bad. Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner

I remember dropping my magazine release button spring on the floor the first time I stripped my Buck Mark (small flat spring, looks like a bent rectangular piece of flat metal). I think the slide hold-open/slide release is also held in place by the grips.

If you put the (unloaded) weapon on a flat surface and remove one grip screw and grip, remove that grip, look to see what has been released or might fall out, THEN carefully turn it over and repeat the procedure, you should be able to remove and/or change the grips without too much difficulty. If you don't drop the gun or operate the action with the grips removed, then nothing should fall out/off that you can't easily put back in/on.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've taken mine apart, and even swopped the barrel. Have never taken the grips off, however, after reading that. Never tried...


----------



## MLB

Sounds like this might be a good candidate for disassembly in a gallon plastic zip bag.


----------



## mactex

Nothing goes flying off when the grips are removed, but I was surprised when the slide release button fell off when I tipped the gun over.


----------



## JeffWard

Same here... You'll lose the slide release spring, and if you put it in upside down, it doesn't work too well... Not that I'd do that... twice.

JW


----------



## DJ Niner

JeffWard said:


> Same here... You'll lose the slide release spring, and if you put it in upside down, it doesn't work too well... Not that I'd do that... twice.
> 
> JW


Um...me either.  
But I didn't not do it right, only once! :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

LOL!!
Yeah..they're a little tricky I guess but they are a really nice 22..You'll love it


----------



## sbolling

Thanks for all the replies, I did take them off one at a time with not a problem.


----------



## DJ Niner

:smt023

Sometimes ya just gotta jump right in!


----------



## bluehandgun

took mine off this weekend. was an adventure when i lost the flat metal piece under the right grip. oops! found it on the floor and installed it. i consider myself lucky. 

if you do one side at a time and are really careful, you should have no issues.


----------



## Liko81

It's not as big a deal as Browning makes it out to be.

The grip on the right side of the gun (the side where spent shells come out) holds the trigger bar, the mag release spring, and the mag release itself. I regularly take this grip off to clean/lube the trigger bar; it's not a big deal.

The grip on the left side holds the slide release and safety levers in place. These are a bit more annoying to put back in place and I only remove this grip if I have to.

None of it is the end of the world as long as you remove the grips carefully to avoid dropping a part on your lap or firing a spring across the room.


----------



## dondavis3

I'm scared after reading this thread 

:smt1099


----------

